# Treats



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking to get 2 gill kits in late august so doing some research beforehand, and I was wondering what sort of things make good treats. Apart from the obvious ferret treats from pet shops...are cat/dog treats ok aswell? 
And I know cat kibble shouldn't be given as the main diet, but is it ok as a treat?

Also, is raw beef/lamb kidney ok?

Sorry if any are blindingly obvious


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Cat treats are better than dog ones, they tend to have less cereal etc in them.
Some of the ferret treats have a lot of sugar in them. 
Bob Martin do a range of dried meat treats (chicken, fish etc), my lot love them.

Raw offal is ok, think liver is ok in moderation. If you want your ferret to have a balanced raw diet, you have to balance it out with muscle meat as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Rabbit would be a very good treat


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My brother has 4 ferrets and he said that they need to eat cat food. Mine was fed on cat food mostly but had liver and eggs for a treat  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ferret_Daddy (Jul 15, 2010)

When our ferrets were babies they had bread and milk, I don't technically know if this is good or bad for ferrets, but they are some of the healthiest ferrets we have ever had, one is nine years old now!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Bread and Milk is regarded as an absolute NO NO in these more modern times 
Ferrets are lactose intolerant and bread is mostly carbs, little protein.(ferrets are obligate carnivores).


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah righty, thanks  found some 'nature's diet/menu' treats that seem to have a high meat content, so may try them. Going to go for the pets at home ferret nuggets as they're made for ferrets, so i assume they're ok for them 

I read somewhere that rawhide is ok for ferrets....anyone agree to this?

thanks everyone!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

My boys and girl just love boiled egg as a treat ^_^ I've heard you can give them raw egg but I've never tried it myself. They love the cat beef or chicken sticks too and kitten milk (only when I buy it as a treat for my cats as well). They used to love raw mince but I haven't given them mince in a while. Went off mince myself so there isn't much point buying mince for the ferrets if theres still going to be half a packet gone to waste 
Raw chicken too, I gave them a leg and it was gone pretty quickly. 

And just a quick note (you probably know already) if you give them cat meat as a treat or wet foods make sure you take out the bowl and check the cage for stashes acouple of hours later, it's perfect laying ground for flys eggs. 

:thumbup:


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

ah yes good old stinky wet cat food  , i have some dried cat kibble too so hopefully smell and fly levels will be lowered when i give them treats.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Tia eats pets at home kibble, as she refuses to eat cat food/raw meat...don't ask 

anyway, she likes raw egg yolk, cat milk, day old chicks and mice for treats. she also goes mad for Beaphar Malt Paste :thumbup:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

one_step_beyond said:


> ah yes good old stinky wet cat food  , i have some dried cat kibble too so hopefully smell and fly levels will be lowered when i give them treats.


Yeah the flies are a nightmare at the moment -_- just the time of year for them. I remember, I left my cat food out once (on top of the hutch, must have forgotten to take it back inside) and the next morining it was fly egg galore =O Horrible, bowl was chucked in the bin right away. 
I forgot to say I feed mine everyday on the suppaferret, they only come in small bags so doesn't last me very long  so I need to find a good bulk food to save money when I move lol.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Tapir said:


> Tia eats pets at home kibble, as she refuses to eat cat food/raw meat...don't ask
> 
> anyway, she likes raw egg yolk, cat milk, day old chicks and mice for treats. she also goes mad for Beaphar Malt Paste :thumbup:


I didnt know you could give them mice. I've never given mine chicks because someone says you have to gut them?? and I don't know how to do that. Is that true for the mice as well?


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

shezzy said:


> I forgot to say I feed mine everyday on the suppaferret, they only come in small bags so doesn't last me very long  so I need to find a good bulk food to save money when I move lol.


Ferret Food & Treats : Chudleys Ferret Food 15kg FREE UK DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

I'm not sure how good chudleys make is for ferrets, but thinking of buying this as it's going to be easier for me to buy in bulk too (it works out cheaper than [email protected] food which also doesn't come in bulk) if its a good brand.

Anyone ever heard of this brand/any thoughts?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

shezzy said:


> I didnt know you could give them mice. I've never given mine chicks because someone says you have to gut them?? and I don't know how to do that. Is that true for the mice as well?


never gutted mine, just gave them whole. and frozen on hot days! we feed the chicks whole at animal college and at a zoo where i did work ex so i should think its okay. and sure, wild polecat would eat mice so the fezzers can


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Tapir said:


> never gutted mine, just gave them whole. and frozen on hot days! we feed the chicks whole at animal college and at a zoo where i did work ex so i should think its okay. and sure, wild polecat would eat mice so the fezzers can


Ahhh I see :thumbup: I'll go to the local reptile shop and get a couple of mice and see how they react to their new treat. I dunno where i would get chicks from though??


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i get day old frozen chicks from the reptile shop. i only get mice cause tia is teeny tiny, you may want to try a rat for a larger ferret, i will probably get tia a baby rat or small rat next time as the mice are really small


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

p.s. no more that a chick or egg a fortnight, as, im not sure why, but it causes bald patches and hypocalcimia


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Learn something new everyday  Yeah my pandora is teeny but my boys are medium sized. Rats would probs be better, I dunno if the local repile shop sells chicks. I'll ask though =)


----------



## Ferret_Daddy (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh dear, I guess I better remember not to feed my ferrets with bread and milk then! Why do pets always like what is bad for them! argh!

Good luck with your treat hunting!


----------



## shellfish_abc (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine love the Beaphor malt paste and the treats that they do. 
I also give them Whiskas Dentastix which they go crazy for! Best thing is plenty of protein in there, especially in the food which should be 36% or more.

I really want to get them eating chicken but they don't seem to like it, god knows why haha!?:eek6:


----------



## one_step_beyond (Jul 15, 2010)

i shall have to see if anywhere sells frozen mice/rats/chicks...i know pets at home don't...and there aren't really any other pet shops around. might have to try tescos 

and shall have to try on the dentabix things, got given some for my cat but he's on a major prescription diet so all treats are a no no atm.


----------

